

Ask HN: Logging Remote vs Local - dedalus

I have a bunch of servers that run webservers with a specific option to log remotely or locally. In my case remote,equals the logserver box sitting right next to the webservers on the same rack. In such a case I can make the boxes diskless and log remotely. Or else I have to have disk just for the sake of logging and not sure which approach is wise in the long term..Any ideas??
======
bayareaguy
It all depends on your network configuration and service model. What do you
want to happen when your servers lose the connection to their loghost?

